# Cheapest way of Making Ecstasy pills from MDMA without a pill press



## Saymynamehsb (Jun 6, 2022)

*What you’ll need*

To press your own XTC pills, you will need a _*pill die*_(you can buy this kind of stuff from AliExpress), a *coffee grinder*, a *hammer*, a *bench vise*, some *Microcrystalline Cellulose*(MCC-Ph102), some *food color in powder form*_, and of course, *MDMA*._

*Grinding the MDMA*

The first step you have to make is grind the MDMA crystals to a full powder form in the coffee grinder. If you have too large crystals, then you should break them to smaller pieces before adding it to the coffee grinder.
Then grind it to have a very smooth powder.

*Finding out the mixing ratios*

Now before we create the mixture, we have to calculate the ratios of the active and inactive ingredient.

Go to the bench vise, and put the longer part of the pill die in it vertically, and put the middle part of the die on it, and squeeze the longer part in the bench vise to have a 1cm filling depth in the middle part of the die.

Now fill up that hole with MCC, and put the shorter part of the die into the hole.
Now gently hit it with the hammer, to compress the MCC a little bit, and after that you have to squeeze out the bench vise and hold the parts together as they are in the bench vise. After that you have to put them into the bench vise, but this time, horizontally.

Hold the parts together like that, and squeeze them in the bench vise.

The harder you squeeze it, the harder the pill will be. I recommend to squeeze it as hard as you can. Be careful when you do this, keep check the pill die to be straight, because if it isn’t, it can break from the pressure.

After you squeezed it as hard as you can, you can squeeze it out, and pick out the shorter part of the die. After that you put the middle part and the longer part back in the bench vise as they are with the compressed pill in it, and start to squeeze it to get the pill out from the die.

Don’t use hammer for this, because you can break the pill.

Repeat this steps until you have 5-6 pills(more pills, more accurate the calculation will be.)

Then you can calculate the average weight by putting the pills on a scale, and then

_*weight/number of the pills*_

For example if you have 10 pills and the 10 pills weigh 3.6g in total, then 3.6/10, so the average is 0.36g/pill.

*Creating the mixture*

The next thing you have to do is mix the active ingredient, in our case the MDMA, with the binder/inactive ingredient, the MCC, and adding the food color.
We found out the average weight before, so we calculate this way:

If you want to have 150mg MDMA in each pill, and the average weight of a pill is 0.36g, then you put 0.21g MCC on a paper, and add 0.15g fine MDMA powder to it. In total, it weighs 0.36g, so this is the mix you have to make for a pill. You can add the food color to it now, if you want.

*If you use too much MDMA, then the pills won’t stay together, they will be soft, and can grind in your pockets, etc. This is because MDMA isn’t directly compressible, that’s why we use MCC as binder.*

If you want to press 50 pills, then you just have to multiple the ingredients with 50. So 0.15g MDMA*50 = 7.5g MDMA, and 0.21g MCC*50 = 10.5g MCC.

After that, you have to mix it very well, with cards, or in a beaker, or something. If you don’t mix it enough, then you’ll face a problem that not every pill will have the same amount of MDMA.

*Pressing the pills*

The final step is to press the pills as you did when you made it with MCC in “*Finding out the mixing ratios”*, just with the mixture.


----------



## Saymynamehsb

Sorry, I forgot to mention two major things.

1. You have to add a few grams of *lubricant *to the final mix as well, because you’re pills will stick to the die, and you’ll face another problems because of that. Plus your pills will get more *shiny* after the compression, so you’ll have multiple benefits by using it.
One of the most common lubricant is *magnesium stearate*, but you can use *talc* as well.

2. After the use of the pill die, you must put some *anti-rust oil* on it, because they will get rusty from the mixture.


----------



## IntrusiveReaction

Hello! I would really advice to check out LFA`s Firmapress. Super high quality product, pre-made with colour and fast shipping! Perfect ratio in the mix


----------



## Saymynamehsb

IntrusiveReaction said:


> Hello! I would really advice to check out LFA`s Firmapress. Super high quality product, pre-made with colour and fast shipping! Perfect ratio in the mix



IntrusiveReactionThat’s an option too, if you have money!


----------



## ptqs

hold on... anti rust oil ? people are supposed to eat that shit. could it be harmful ?



Saymynamehsb said:


> Sorry, I forgot to mention two major things.
> 
> 1. You have to add a few grams of *lubricant *to the final mix as well, because you’re pills will stick to the die, and you’ll face another problems because of that. Plus your pills will get more *shiny* after the compression, so you’ll have multiple benefits by using it.
> One of the most common lubricant is *magnesium stearate*, but you can use *talc* as well.
> ...



Saymynamehsb


----------



## Saymynamehsb

ptqs said:


> hold on... anti rust oil ? people are supposed to eat that shit. could it be harmful ?



ptqsIt should evaporate from the die until next use. You must use something, because rusty dies will cause a lot of problems to the pills..


----------

